# ATV Crane Boom Rotational Lock



## Norppu (Nov 22, 2021)

My neighbour has an ATV for fetching dead tree carcasses from the forest. The ATV is equipped with a trailer and a crane to lift the carcasses on the trailer.
This crane can be rotated and there is a rotational lock to keep it from rotating when rotating is not needed and/or desired.
The rotating lock is not rigid enough to withstand the torque created by the crane boom. The design is such that the lock will break down when it's capacity is exceeded. That lock cannot slip, it just dismantles itself.
We can make it a lot better.




In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here

The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 22, 2021)

Our trees are a little bigger, so I buck them where they fall. 






Adapting the snowplow pump required drilling one 1/2" hole and some wiring.
There are times when the truck is not level and the crane wants to swing in the wrong direction. 
Still in the process of working out a solution.


----------



## PHPaul (Nov 30, 2021)

@MrWhoopee - re the boom swing issue.  Perhaps some sort of reversible ratcheting mechanism?  Something like the one used on a ratcheting chain binder, just larger?


----------



## Norppu (Nov 30, 2021)

PHPaul said:


> @MrWhoopee - re the boom swing issue.  Perhaps some sort of reversible ratcheting mechanism?  Something like the one used on a ratcheting chain binder, just larger?


I think that the boom rotational lock should be such that it slips under too heavy load. Better bend than break.


----------



## PHPaul (Nov 30, 2021)

Norppu said:


> I think that the boom rotational lock should be such that it slips under too heavy load. Better bend than break.



I was think of the advantage of a switchable pawl to control swing in either direction while allowing free movement to the desired position.  Perhaps have the toothed portion be a friction fit on the mast?


----------

